# Road Trip ... Turkeys And Squirrels



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I just got back from a three week road trip ... went down to North Carolina to teach a couple of art workshops at Wild Acres Retreat. While there, I took frequent walks in the woods with my dog. I saw lots of squirrels and ... TURKEYS! I could have taken several squirrels ... yep, I had the slingshot, but the place is posted with NO HUNTING signs everywhere; and I had no way to cook or preserve the critters. I was talking to a friend from Tennessee, and he said there has been a real population explosion of wild turkeys, at least in Tennessee and North Carolina. If given the opportunity under more favorable circumstances, I would certainly take a shot at a turkey ... but only shooting at the head. If you hit one in the head or neck, he will be yours. But I would never try a body shot.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Those pesky no hunting signs! Unfortunately we don't have any wild turkey here in the UK, hunting them with a SS or a Bow looks great fun though!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Just getting close enough to a turkey . . . let alone a head shot, would be quite a good challenge. Very intriguing!

Yeah, a body shot on those big boys would be out of the question.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Them feathers are like armor! But there have been times when I've gotten close enough to them... with my camera.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good for you Charles, sounds like you had a nice time.
Jim


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

turkeys are really tough. i have kicked, punched and elbow dropped one before just to get away from them . i had the turkeys beak bruised in my leg for almost a week .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Elbow-droppin' turkeys!? There oughta be a law!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I got beat down by a goose once!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Them feathers are like armor! But there have been times when I've gotten close enough to them... with my camera.


 Watching the videos of you tube I used to think this them feathers are really rough you can see many a broad head "punch" through them.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Taking a turkey with a slingshot has been a dream of mine since 1992, the year my son was born. I went through an extensive run-around with the Indiana DNR about it, actually. I called person after person, and no one had an answer. Finally, a CO called me, and this is how the conversation went:

CO: So I understand you're wanting to hunt turkeys with a slingshot?
Me: Yes sir.
CO: Son, if you can kill a wild turkey with a slingshot, and you have a stamp, in my opinion, you are more than welcome to it. But the law is only going to recognize 10, 12, 16, and 20 gauge shotguns, recurve and compound bows.

The guy thought I was nuts.

Then I kinda forgot about it. But hooking up with you guys has brought it raging back, and now I know that it is possible. But yeah, a head shot is all that will get the job done. You might break a couple feather quills with a 7/16 shot, but you ain't even gonna get close to flesh.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

man i would love ot have a few shots at some turkeys but alas they are not here in the UK so no luck for me.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a friend in VA who has killed a turkey with a slingshot. Head shot and it went down long enough to snatch it up and ring its neck. Not sure if the law allowed this, but it can be done.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Berkshire bred said:


> man i would love ot have a few shots at some turkeys but alas they are not here in the UK so no luck for me.


I heard that your Parliament, like our Congress, is full of Turkeys.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Turkeys are plentiful here in Kansas. But, they are considered big game and therefore hefty fines could be incurred if hunted illegally. (Unless you don't get caught







)


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

Just throwing it out there take an arrow and shoot it with your slingshot. problem solved.


----------



## Cambo (Jan 20, 2013)

Turkeys can be very vicious, also peacocks, 

My mate has some peacocks in his choock run and we walked in and my mate threw a small pebble at them, (I know he's pretty dumb) by then I was about 50 meters away. 

The peacock chased him, jumped on his back pushed him to the ground and started pecking his head. 

I was laughing so hard.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great story Charles sounds like a fun memorable trip. A turkey would certainly be a fun hunt.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Turkey. Had not thought of that. He has just been added to my list!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There is a place called turkey corner near here at the river where there are maybe 1000 turkeys come to roost. There is also about 3 bald eagles frequent the cliffs above that area. I guess that they like turkey dinner also. We go there once in a while to see the turkeys and eagles. -- Tex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice to hear that the turkeys have come back ... they were quite rare for many years.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

